# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono > مبتدی: عمل نکردن Emulator ویژال استادیو

## EBRAHIMIEKOKDARAGHI

با سلام خدمت اساتید مجترم
من از vs 2015 استفاده میکنم و تمام ابزار ها را برای برنامه نویسی اندروید رو نصب کردم و برنامه هیچ خطایی نمیده و با emulator خود اندروید کارمیکنه ولی وقتی emulator ویژوال استادیو رو ران میکنم emulator روشن میشه وهیچ اروری هم نمیده ولی برنامه اجرا نمیشه لطفا کمک کنید

----------

